# magnetic feeder ledge



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone know where to get magnetic feeder ledge in the UK?


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

Magnaturals is the best site.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

You could try making one?
I think the Magnatrals site is based in the Us and has very expensive shipping to the UK.

There are videos on YouTube showing the process if your interested in finding out more.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Single Feeder Bowl Magnetic Reptile Ledge Crested Gargoyle Gecko Frog Exo Terra | eBay


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

bunglenick said:


> You could try making one?
> I think the Magnatrals site is based in the Us and has very expensive shipping to the UK.
> 
> There are videos on YouTube showing the process if your interested in finding out more.



The ledge is about twenty dollars and the shipping, if tracked, is closer to fifty. If you contact them directly they can ship for a lot less, about twenty dollars by standard post which makes it about thirty quid altogether but slightly riskier in terms of delivery. Mine arrived this week though, yippee! Too big for the current viv but perfect for the next one my cresties are getting.


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Search : woodys reptile equipment on Facebook, he make loads of em to order ;-)


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

there is one seller who deals with the magnaturals from the uk, they ship them over and are priced between £12-20,

http://www.lizardplanet.co.uk/en/6-magnaturals


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

tigger79 said:


> there is one seller who deals with the magnaturals from the uk, they ship them over and are priced between £12-20,
> 
> http://www.lizardplanet.co.uk/en/6-magnaturals


They seem to be out of stock of all of the magnetic ledges sadly.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Last I checked Sticky Feet Reptiles still sell them...


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

debiorme said:


> Search : woodys reptile equipment on Facebook, he make loads of em to order ;-)


I wouldn't recommend this person! I was disappointed with the one I received.


----------



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh dear, sorry to hear that, Corn89. Thanks for all the help, guys, I've almost decided to make one, the instructions are on YouTube. Never made anything before, I'll have to get my other half to help me.


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

i make them to order. join level up reptiles on facebook and i have pics on there and feedback from customers. i also sell through ebay.

fallen_art | eBay

if you order through here i can offer discount as i won't be paying ebay fees.

i can make various different sizes.
single feeder bowl ledges
double feeder bowl ledges too.


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

fizavi said:


> i make them to order. join level up reptiles on facebook and i have pics on there and feedback from customers. i also sell through ebay.
> 
> fallen_art | eBay
> 
> ...


These look fab! 

Will be ordering some soon.


----------



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

I would love to order one from you but I don't have a paypal account, is there any other option I could use?


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes I accept cheques or bank transfers too. Email me at [email protected] to order one direct.


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Corn89 said:


> These look fab!
> 
> Will be ordering some soon.



They do, possibly even better than the magnatural gecko ledge I ordered and much less faff! Think I'll give them a go for my next ledge when I get a bigger viv.


----------



## Woodeh87 (Feb 5, 2013)

Corn89 said:


> I wouldn't recommend this person! I was disappointed with the one I received.


Hi, when did you order yours and what type was it I have had no one say a bad word and have sold many,

Thank Woodys reptiles


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

fizavi said:


> i make them to order. join level up reptiles on facebook and i have pics on there and feedback from customers. i also sell through ebay.
> 
> fallen_art | eBay
> 
> ...


I picked up a load of these ledges at SWARE last Sunday. They look amazing and seem really stable. 
I got one big side panel for my large exo terra and then 3 smaller ledges. 
Decent price as well. And the Level Up gals were really nice.


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

bunglenick said:


> I picked up a load of these ledges at SWARE last Sunday. They look amazing and seem really stable.
> I got one big side panel for my large exo terra and then 3 smaller ledges.
> Decent price as well. And the Level Up gals were really nice.


 
thankyou hun/ 

you should send me some pics and i'll add to the gallery on the website.

i've now got an online shop setup and i can offer them cheaper than on ebay as i won't have to pay their hefty fees.

www.levelupreptiles.weebly.com


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are some quick shots of the new magnetic ledges from Level Up Reptiles we got at SWARE.


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

they look realy good in there. i've added the pics to the level up reptiles website on the glalery.


----------

